# Just becuz....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ Jovi











^ GleezyWheezy 

I thought it was so interesting to see the difference between a nearly 2 year old and a nearly 3 year old.

Jovi is that much more mature, filled out....!

Oh, and related to another thread or other conversations... these are ungroomed dogs. They desperately need baths. This is them "as is".


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They both look wonderful! You must be so pleased. I love that they are not excessive and prefer more natural. Fun to see stacked photos.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> They both look wonderful! You must be so pleased. I love that they are not excessive and prefer more natural. Fun to see stacked photos.


Very much so.  It's a different feeling (a little bit) with these being Bertie's kids. I'm just so tickled to see how they are turning out. It makes me wish I were a better handler - especially with Jovi. Everything I see with him, I know he should be an easy finish. Glee has more maturing to do (including mentally)... but he's close....


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This is so encouraging! It is really amazing to see what a big difference a year makes. Gorgeous boys.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And then less serious pics -


----------

